# Marineford Garp Vs Katakuri



## IllmaticKingC (Jan 11, 2018)

R1: In Character
R2: Bloodlusted

Give Reasoning & State Difficulty


----------



## Ruse (Jan 11, 2018)

Garp mid difficulty, he generally has a lot more going for him


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 11, 2018)

Poor Katakuri doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2018)

Kata sees the fisting 1 second before Garp does it


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 11, 2018)

Garp has grown weaker but not to the point of ever losing to a Yonko firstmate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IllmaticKingC (Jan 11, 2018)

What has Garp done lol


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 11, 2018)

Garp low-mid diff


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jan 11, 2018)

It can go either way. The difference in CoA between them is likely similar to the difference in CoO between them. Garp seems to emphasize the use of CoA, while Katakuri seems to emphasize the use of CoO. Garp has better striking ability, but Katakuri has more AoE and defensive ability.

Garp is stronger in terms of tiers, but Katakuri is just defensively better and is also no slouch in striking ability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 11, 2018)

IllmaticKingC said:


> What has Garp done lol



*Spoiler*: __ 









King Itachi said:


> It can go either way.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2018)

Garp takes katakuri's ass and stuffs it in his mouth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 11, 2018)

Garp > Rayleigh 
Rayleigh = Kizaru 
Kizaru > Katakuri 
Garp > Katakuri

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 11, 2018)

the only ppl above old garp are the Yonko and the Admirals


*Spoiler*: __ 



except Big Mom of course

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 11, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> the only ppl above old garp are the Yonko and the Admirals
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 and Mihawk, Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 11, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> and Mihawk, Dragon


Yes, and them too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gohara (Jan 11, 2018)

Old Garp wins with around high+ difficulty in my opinion.  But that's not necessarily based on any feats that we've seen so far.  It's mostly a comparison of rankings.  If for example Prime Garp can best Lord Katakuri with low to mid (closer to mid than low) difficulty which is what I would guess then Old Garp should still be superior to most if not any of the Yonkou Commanders outside of Prime Rayleigh.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jan 11, 2018)

Garp high end of mid difficulty. He is just way too strong for Katakuri, plain and simple. Garp completely demolished Marco and was trying to pick a fight with Sakazuki. Rayleigh is an absolute beast in his old age, and by portrayal Garp was slightly stronger in their prime, which means his old version is at or above Rayleigh’s level.

Katakuri is struggling to hit g2/base luffy even with his CoO and is incapable of standing his ground to a G4 hit. All of Garp’s attacks are definitely G4 level, and he was fast enough to cave in Marco’s teeth from a great distance. By feats and portrayal Garp takes this comfortably

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 12, 2018)

Garp even in old age has the advantage in strength, CoA, martial prowess. 

Katakuri has the advantage in CoO and DF versatility. 

I just have not seen anything from Katakuri that will put a serious enough dent to severely hurt him, this is the man who used to get into blood battles with Roger.  
Eventually Katakuri will be hit, and the dude that is more powerful and has better CoA will hit much harder. 

Garp takes it medium-high difficulty.


----------



## Emperor Whitebeard (Jan 12, 2018)

Garp with no more than mid difficulty.


----------



## Zoro20 (Jan 16, 2018)

Garp mid diff 
garp was not that far from whitebeard level
katakuri doesn't stand a chance


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jan 16, 2018)

Garp's gonna have that man calling him papa after he's done with him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 17, 2018)

Garp has the necessary elements to win this fight. I would say Current Retired Garp couldn't win due to his irrelevance to the plot right now, but 2 years ago he was still an active Marine officer and most of the marines and the pirates accepted him as a Marine legend and the strongest Marine fighter on their side. That Garp ain't losing to a Yonko FM unless the plot demands it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MYJC (Jan 19, 2018)

Garp, but it's a solid high diff fight. Old Garp is a tad bit overrated IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jan 21, 2018)

MYJC said:


> Garp, but it's a solid high diff fight. Old Garp is a tad bit overrated IMO.



You're underrating Garp. He was on an equal level with WB and Roger. WB was on tubes, having heart attacks, and did nothing but drink for decades and he was strong enough to fend off admirals and beat one when he got in close enough. Why would we assume Garp's old age, when he's in better health, makes him all that much weaker than Old WB? He could easily become an admiral, and he would be a nightmare matchup for a character like Katakuri to fight, who relies on brute force to deal damage primarily. Garp's fast too, I bet he also has a way to counter Katakuri's CoO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## HaxHax (Jan 21, 2018)

Everything else aside, Garp would be an admiral if he wanted to. We were shown him declining the promotion.

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## trance (Jan 22, 2018)

katakuri sees the fisting coming but can't do shit as garp is fast beyond fast

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 22, 2018)

Garp is a pretty straight forward fighter it shouldent be that hard for Katakuri to dodge his attacks 

I can see it going either way

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jan 22, 2018)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Garp is a pretty straight forward fighter it shouldent be that hard for Katakuri to dodge his attacks
> 
> I can see it going either way



That's interesting. The admirals have shown that they can do something similar to what Katakuri did, and Garp is at their level, and most certainly knows about the ability, and how it needs CoO to be reliable.

You think the guy that has fought equally with Roger and WB numerous times over the years will just be at a complete disadvantage against an opponent that he is decisively stronger than because the guy has great CoO? Like he's never fought a logia before?

Luffy with 2 years of haki training is beginning to see more and more of Katakuri's attacks. The 50 year vet that has mastered haki can't at least do what Luffy is currently doing?

I remember when Vergo was hyped as an armament haki monster and people here thought he had better CoA than Doflamingo. Can't wait for the day Oda reveals Katakuri's CoO isn't the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2018)

MYJC said:


> Garp, but it's a solid high diff fight. Old Garp is a tad bit overrated IMO.



He had the most effect on marco in phoenix form.

Marco couldn't even react despite garp being right in front of sengoku.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 22, 2018)

Katakuri predicts the fisting,  but better takes it lubed up instead of CoA'd.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 22, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> That's interesting. The admirals have shown that they can do something similar to what Katakuri did, and Garp is at their level, and most certainly knows about the ability, and how it needs CoO to be reliable.
> 
> You think the guy that has fought equally with Roger and WB numerous times over the years will just be at a complete disadvantage against an opponent that he is decisively stronger than because the guy has great CoO? Like he's never fought a logia before?
> 
> ...



Just like they did agasint WB the Admirals can do the same with Garps attacks yes you are correct.

Complete disadvantage? I said it could go either way not that Katakuri low diffs. Having experience fighting logias is a irrelevant factor.

Could Garp potentially see glimpses into the future maybe. Im not going to assume he can though.

Vergo probably has better CoA then DD. I highly doubt Katakuris haki is better then Shanks or Fuji but it will probably be awhile before either of those two get a good fight in so if you want 100 percent confirmation your going to be waiting awhile.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Typhon (Jan 22, 2018)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Vergo probably has better CoA then DD.


How you think when DD has far and away better feats? Law had to resort to stuff like gamma knife because spatial hax wasn't working and DD endured G4 onslaught.  

OT: Garp mid difficulty. .


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2018)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Garp is a pretty straight forward fighter it shouldent be that hard for Katakuri to dodge his attacks
> 
> I can see it going either way



Garp is way too experienced and is significantly superior in pure strength, speed and haki (apart from COO as it is unproven).

No way will Katakuri be able to keep himself calm against that kind of onslaught.


----------



## Gohara (Jan 22, 2018)

@ Law.

The Admirals have shown that they can manipulate their Logia bodies to dodge techniques like Lord Katakuri.  But that doesn't necessarily mean that they can do it as effectively as Lord Katakuri can.  The superior the Observation Haki the more effective at dodging techniques.  I don't disagree with some of your other points but they involve some degree of speculation, we don't yet know how skilled Garp is at Observation Haki and who he's able to match up against in his prime isn't all that relevant to the version of his character that's being discussed.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 22, 2018)

Katakuri calls him Big Daddy after the fight's done.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 22, 2018)

Typhon said:


> How you think when DD has far and away better feats? Law had to resort to stuff like gamma knife because spatial hax wasn't working and DD endured G4 onslaught.
> 
> OT: Garp mid difficulty. .



DD didnt do anything that Smoker didnt also do vs law Besides Actually dodge Laws Mes attack. 

Him surviving G4 is not really quantifible.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Typhon (Jan 22, 2018)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> DD didnt do anything that Smoker didnt also do vs law Besides Actually dodge Laws Mes attack.
> 
> Him surviving G4 is not really quantifible.


Law actually got physical with DD and used concentrated attacks. What he did against Vergo obviously wouldn't work or he would have tried it

Him enduring G4 with CoA > anything Welgo defended against. Even if you try to chalk that up to DD's physical stats, we saw what happened when he got hit by Red hawk without haki up.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2018)

Typhon said:


> Law actually got physical with DD and used concentrated attacks. What he did against Vergo obviously wouldn't work or he would have tried it
> 
> Him enduring G4 with CoA > anything Welgo defended against. Even if you try to chalk that up to DD's physical stats, we saw what happened when he got hit by Red hawk without haki up.



Wouldn't work because flamingo would have avoided it.

Flamingo is too skilled of a fighter AND he's physically superior to law.  Law was never going to get a proper attack on him straight up.

Flamingo still didn't pass out on a counter shock on top of ruptured organs and vergo didn't even let out a holla so that wasn't going to work.

But gamma knife isn't the only thing law could have used.  Everything else was based upon hitting the right spots.

He had his guard up against the kong and lion bazooka, I don't think his other moves were THAT powerful that flamingo wouldn't deal with it anymore than vergo could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew8324 (Jan 22, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Garp high end of mid difficulty. He is just way too strong for Katakuri, plain and simple. Garp completely demolished Marco and was trying to pick a fight with Sakazuki. Rayleigh is an absolute beast in his old age, and by portrayal Garp was slightly stronger in their prime, which means his old version is at or above Rayleigh’s level.
> 
> Katakuri is struggling to hit g2/base luffy even with his CoO and is incapable of standing his ground to a G4 hit. All of Garp’s attacks are definitely G4 level, and he was fast enough to cave in Marco’s teeth from a great distance. By feats and portrayal Garp takes this comfortably



Katakuri without Snack Time plot eas hosting G4 literally almost as well as Cracker did. Gear 4th couldn't even hurt Katakuri as much as Doffy did. Katakuri can actually take hits from G4 w/o using Hardening easier than Doffy can w/o Hardening. 

Katakuri > Doffy


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2018)

drew8324 said:


> Katakuri without Snack Time plot eas hosting G4 literally almost as well as Cracker did. Gear 4th couldn't even hurt Katakuri as much as Doffy did. Katakuri can actually take hits from G4 w/o using Hardening easier than Doffy can w/o Hardening.
> 
> Katakuri > Doffy



Katakuri had his block mochi taking most of the impact from luffy's punches.  The only attack ktakuri got hit clean with was rhino Schneider and that didn't affect flamingo much either, Flamingo also blocked too but he got overpowered.  Katakuri was getting overwhelemed too until he calmed himself down with this crazy COO that completely shits on flamingo's.

Direct comparisons Katakuri is stronger  than flamingo by virture of the fact he can actually HURT G4 luffy.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 23, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Garp high end of mid difficulty. He is just way too strong for Katakuri, plain and simple. Garp completely demolished Marco and was trying to pick a fight with Sakazuki. Rayleigh is an absolute beast in his old age, and by portrayal Garp was slightly stronger in their prime, which means his old version is at or above Rayleigh’s level.
> 
> Katakuri is struggling to hit g2/base luffy even with his CoO and is incapable of standing his ground to a G4 hit. All of Garp’s attacks are definitely G4 level, and he was fast enough to cave in Marco’s teeth from a great distance. By feats and portrayal Garp takes this comfortably



Exaggeration much? That punch was powerful but it was nowhere near strong enough to "demolish" Marco, he kept fighting afterwards for ages. Who Garp tries to pick fights with is irrelevant. We can say for certain he would have lost against Akainu so that point is moot. Rayleigh may be a beast but so is Katakuri, again completely irrelevant.

Completely made up. He hit G2 and base Luffy so often that we see Luffy spitting blood and he is constantly lying on the ground. Also we have seen Katakuri block and take G4 punches and he is nowhere near defeated. He even countered G4 Luffy and dished out blows that made Luffy grimacing from pain and made his eyes go white. Garp might have superior fire power but that still needs to connect against an observation haki user who has enough skill to shapeshift his body like a logia and Katakuri is no slouch in attacking power either with his power mochi and his building sized punches that make G3 pale in comparison.

The way I see it what Katakuri has going for him is his superior observation haki, shapeshifting, lethality (thanks to the spear) and awakening. Garp on the other hand has likely superior armament haki, physical strength and durability but on the contrary lacks endurance due to his old age. So I´ll say Katakuri wins around higher end of high-diff. If this were prime Garp then I´d say Garp wins solid high diff due to an even bigger physical strength gap and recovered endurance.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## drew8324 (Jan 23, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> Katakuri had his block mochi taking most of the impact from luffy's punches.  The only attack ktakuri got hit clean with was rhino Schneider and that didn't affect flamingo much either, Flamingo also blocked too but he got overpowered.  Katakuri was getting overwhelemed too until he calmed himself down with this crazy COO that completely shits on flamingo's.
> 
> Direct comparisons Katakuri is stronger  than flamingo by virture of the fact he can actually HURT G4 luffy.



Mingo was attacked 5 times by G4th. He blocked/evaded 2(kinda). Katakuri took 3 attacks from G4 and took most attacks without defending with Haki


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 23, 2018)

Garp wins.  
He may be weaker but doubt he would loose to katakuri based on his hype in the whole manga

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2018)

drew8324 said:


> Mingo was attacked 5 times by G4th. He blocked/evaded 2(kinda). Katakuri took 3 attacks from G4 *and took most attacks without defending with Hak*i




read those chapters again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Typhon (Jan 23, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> Wouldn't work because flamingo would have avoided it.
> 
> Flamingo is too skilled of a fighter AND he's physically superior to law.  Law was never going to get a proper attack on him straight up.


It wouldn't work because Doflamingo can Block it. Chapter 768, page 6. Had the perfect opportunity and chose to get physical. Why should i assume that's because Doflamingo would have avoided otherwise


> Flamingo still didn't pass out on a counter shock on top of ruptured organs and vergo didn't even let out a holla so that wasn't going to work.


I'm talking about what he used to cut Vergo in half




> He had his guard up against the kong and lion bazooka, I don't think his other moves were THAT powerful that flamingo wouldn't deal with it anymore than vergo could.


Vergo got kicked around by Sanji. There's no way in hell he handles G4 as well as DD did,  who didn't budge against Sanji


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2018)

Typhon said:


> It wouldn't work because Doflamingo can Block it. Chapter 768, page 6. Had the perfect opportunity and chose to get physical. Why should i assume that's because Doflamingo would have avoided otherwise



I would assume stabbing flamingo in a critical place would have had a better overall impact.

What's to say that flamingo wouldn't react by the time law chose to do a swing?

That straight forward stab  was a smart move because flamingo wouldn't have the time to turn around.

And the angle law attacks him at makes it almost impossible to counter without any damage.

If law had decided to swing in that instance his area of attack would open up significantly giving flamingo better opportunities to counter.



Edit:  However i went a little further and read chapter 769 and i'm inclined to agree the slash he used probably wouldn't work as i can't fanthom why law would resort to all that shit.  Either that or oda had forgotten he could do that.  Such is the problem when you give a character too many abilities.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 23, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Garp wins.
> He may be weaker but doubt he would loose to katakuri based on his hype in the whole manga



That hype doesn´t mean much if most of it applies to your prime version. I can´t ever picture a prime first mate of a yonko lose to an old legend because they lack the stamina to keep up. Additionally Garp mentioned that he lost a good deal of his physical strength. Also if a nerfed version of Garp could really beat a first mate that would mean prime Garp almost fodderizes him. And it gets even worse if you would then compare him to 2. and 3. mates. That just doesn´t sound right. These guys are infamous fighters who even Mihawk admits would be foolish not to know, not some clowns and toys for the big names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## drew8324 (Jan 24, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> read those chapters again.



I don't think you are exempt buckaroo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2018)

drew8324 said:


> I don't think you are exempt buckaroo



I did read them. 

When extravlad made the thread in ohara library  and i was debating with other posters i repeatedly  analyzed the chapters and the fight.

So i know EXACTLY what i'm talking about.

I can't link manga pages anymore so  you need to read the fight,  slowly this time.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jan 24, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Exaggeration much? That punch was powerful but it was nowhere near strong enough to "demolish" Marco, he kept fighting afterwards for ages. Who Garp tries to pick fights with is irrelevant. We can say for certain he would have lost against Akainu so that point is moot. Rayleigh may be a beast but so is Katakuri, again completely irrelevant.
> 
> Completely made up. He hit G2 and base Luffy so often that we see Luffy spitting blood and he is constantly lying on the ground. Also we have seen Katakuri block and take G4 punches and he is nowhere near defeated. He even countered G4 Luffy and dished out blows that made Luffy grimacing from pain and made his eyes go white. Garp might have superior fire power but that still needs to connect against an observation haki user who has enough skill to shapeshift his body like a logia and Katakuri is no slouch in attacking power either with his power mochi and his building sized punches that make G3 pale in comparison.
> 
> The way I see it what Katakuri has going for him is his superior observation haki, shapeshifting, lethality (thanks to the spear) and awakening. Garp on the other hand has likely superior armament haki, physical strength and durability but on the contrary lacks endurance due to his old age. So I´ll say Katakuri wins around higher end of high-diff. If this were prime Garp then I´d say Garp wins solid high diff due to an even bigger physical strength gap and recovered endurance.



Hm. Let's see.

First, Marco has auto regen. Of course he gets back up.

Second, no evidence of Akainu being stronger than Garp. Plot progression/story implies it, but plot also implies Garp is stronger than Katakuri, so there's that.

I LOVE that you put "completely made up" and put that Katakuri was blocking G4 punches. No he wasn't, not even once, the best he did was use his ability of CoO to see where the attack was coming and use his ability to knock the punches off course from the side.

*Katakuri didn't block a single G4 punch. He also couldn't remain standing when he was hit by one.
*
Katakuri also couldn't hurt G4 Luffy on the parts of his body that were covered with haki. Read the chapter. Katakuri's hits all landed on Luffy's exposed area. Every. Single. One. He was hitting Luffy anywhere before, after G4 comes out, he's attacking one area? Hrmm.

Katakuri gives prime Garp solid high diff? Are you serious? In his old age he jumped from a platform near Sengoku and blitzed Marco, and was offered an Admiral level position based on his brute strength alone. He's probably faster than Katakuri is as an old man, Prime him is definitely faster. CoO is only effective if you have a way to alter the events that you see, and it drains the user's haki. At some point Garp will find a gap, and when he does, you know he's going to fist it.

Katakuri is to Prime Garp as Bellamy is to Luffy, lol OHKO.

And I love that you put Katakuri "has better observation haki," but Garp has "likely better Armament haki." It's pretty telling.

Feel free to neg me again for "completely making things up" and "being biased" while you actually do it yourself.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jan 24, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> That hype doesn´t mean much if most of it applies to your prime version. I can´t ever picture a prime first mate of a yonko lose to an old legend because they lack the stamina to keep up. Additionally Garp mentioned that he lost a good deal of his physical strength. Also if a nerfed version of Garp could really beat a first mate that would mean prime Garp almost fodderizes him. And it gets even worse if you would then compare him to 2. and 3. mates. That just doesn´t sound right. These guys are infamous fighters who even Mihawk admits would be foolish not to know, not some clowns and toys for the big names.



Prime Garp = Prime Whitebeard

It's not much of a stretch to powerscale current Garp to close to Old WB's level. WB of course has the OP DF, but in terms of how much he could take and how strong of a fighter he overall was, we could put Garp at that, if not above that, since he is in better health than Old WB was, and focused solely on his Haki and physical ability.

And Prime WB would absolutely obliterate Marco, Marco literally can't even touch the guy that a significantly weaker Old WB put in a ditch. Old Garp blitzed him and put him in the ground in seconds. Marco hasn't even hurt an admiral despite fighting all 3 of them for extended amounts of time, but Garp can hurt him in a second smh.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 25, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Hm. Let's see.
> 
> First, Marco has auto regen. Of course he gets back up.



Well go ahead and show me a panel that Marco needed regeneration to recover from that punch. In any case what you said was complete exaggeration. If the guy can keep fighting no problem then there was no demolishing involved. Or would you also say the same thing about Pre skip Luffy who "demolished" Garp because he hammered him into the ground?



> Second, no evidence of Akainu being stronger than Garp. Plot progression/story implies it, but plot also implies Garp is stronger than Katakuri, so there's that.



Yeah totally no evidence in the manga at all. Akainu is that guy who put a hole into Whitebeard´s chest, fought on par with him and took half his face, took Aokiji´s leg and also became fleet admiral. You gotta be joking it is absolutely obvious who is stronger between old Garp and Aka as long as you keep bias out of it. And no there is no implication whatsoever that old Garp is stronger than Katakuri... he could be but it´s very unlikely.



> I LOVE that you put "completely made up" and put that Katakuri was blocking G4 punches. No he wasn't, not even once, the best he did was use his ability of CoO to see where the attack was coming and use his ability to knock the punches off course from the side.
> 
> *Katakuri didn't block a single G4 punch. He also couldn't remain standing when he was hit by one.*



I admit that was a mistake on my part after re-reading that chapter. Regardless Katakuri took those punches like a champ and was nowhere near defeat. And as you admitted we see him dodge multiple G4 hits with his devil fruit power later on, so what does it matter? And what you said about G2 and Base Luffy was still made up.



> Katakuri also couldn't hurt G4 Luffy on the parts of his body that were covered with haki. Read the chapter. Katakuri's hits all landed on Luffy's exposed area. Every. Single. One. He was hitting Luffy anywhere before, after G4 comes out, he's attacking one area? Hrmm.



Of course he hits him on the exposed area. Why wouldn´t he? It inflicts a lot more damage so that is only natural. Also it is a serious stretch to claim that he wouldn´t be able to inflict damage to Luffy if he hits the covered area considering that Luffy felt pain just from clashing haki fists with Katakuri once.



> Katakuri gives prime Garp solid high diff? Are you serious? In his old age he jumped from a platform near Sengoku and blitzed Marco, and was offered an Admiral level position based on his brute strength alone. He's probably faster than Katakuri is as an old man, Prime him is definitely faster. CoO is only effective if you have a way to alter the events that you see, and it drains the user's haki. At some point Garp will find a gap, and when he does, you know he's going to fist it.
> 
> Katakuri is to Prime Garp as Bellamy is to Luffy, lol OHKO.



And why do you make a big deal out of this when it barely did anything to stop Marco afterwards? Do not act like first mates are one-shot material to old Garp. You have no basis for that at all. Who cares who is faster between them when both are old? We are talking about current Kata and old Garp, no need to change the subject. And between those 2 it is up in the air who is faster but chances are it´s Katakuri since Garp is the big brawler type who specializes in tanking and punching hard similar to Zoro while Katakuri is more of the swift Sanji type who dodges well.

The comparison you made to Bellamy can´t even be taken serious. Prime Garp would surely beat Kata but absolutely not a one-shot. Even if you want to give Garp a huuuuuge benefit of the doubt it would never ever go below mid-diff. That is just absolute fanboying. Defeating a first mate without even being pushed to your limits is already a great feat do not try to make a mockery out of Kata.



> And I love that you put Katakuri "has better observation haki," but Garp has "likely better Armament haki." It's pretty telling.



What´s so "telling" about that? You think I will say "he absolutely must have better armament" based on no feats at all? I´m already giving Garp the benefit of the doubt with that hence me saying he has "likely better armament" but it is not a fact. On the other hand we have Katakuri´s observation haki feats that surpasses any other top tier CoO up to date so naturally he deserves the nod here.



> Feel free to neg me again for "completely making things up" and "being biased" while you actually do it yourself.



Oh I will if you keep up your biased arguments. As long as you remain unbiased I have no reason to neg you. And I unlike you can admit making a mistake as you can see above and everything else is completely rational analysis... or do you hear me claim that Kata has more phyiscal strength and better armament than a Garp? No. I give the characters credit where they deserve it not where I want them to get it. That´s all there is to it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------

